# My excel file is too big.



## brion dublin (May 4, 2007)

I have a single sheet doc, w/ many formulas, bold fonts and color.
the thing is 37.5 MB!
wow!

I zipped it for emailing and got it down to, 5.12mb
which is still to hard to send!

Does anyone know why It is So big

help, my boss is going to kill me...if I don't get this to him...














I saw another thread on here, but it did not fix my problem.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Do you know the last row and column in the spreadsheet that should have data in (the active part of the spreadsheet.

If so, Hold the Ctrl key down on your keyboard and press the End key once on your keyboard and then let the Ctrl key go. This should take you to the last active cell in the spreadsheet.

What is the cell reference that the cell pointer has gone to ?

If the cell pointer goes to where you expected, then no problem.

However, lets say you expected the last cell to be V200 but the cell pointer goes to IV2000, then that may be part of the problem.

What I would do in this situation, is select all the columns from W to IV and delete the columns and then select row 201 to 65536 (if that is the last row in your spreadsheet) and delete all those rows.

Having done that Save As and give the file a new name and save it and close the file.

Then open the file with the new name and do a Ctrl + End to see if the cell pointer goes to V200.
If it does, then you have reduced the size of the file.

It may well be that it is not the complete solution, but at that point, you will not have eronious data in parts of the spreadsheet you didn't expect.

Anyway have a go at that, and see if it makes any difference and come back to the thread and let us know. Then we can go further.


----------

